# Precharged Airguns



## kcid (Jul 18, 2011)

Air Rifle Specialists used to sell a hand pump for PCP airguns. Anyone know where to get one? Also I have a Korean made 3000psi electric compressor. Runs on 250 volts AC. It runs but only gets up to about 1000psi, any ideas besides scraping it. Worked fine for years. I own a Career 707 that has been accurized and sound modified sitting around doing nothing. Would appreciate some help. Thanks.


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

Check the yellow pages for a shop that can rebuild your compressor. If you decide to scrap it please contact me so I can have a chance to buy it from you - would try a rebuild. this email address will work - [email protected]

On hand pumps you can get a good one for the $200-250 range. I have had 3 and the HILL brand beats the other two easily. Very nice and works well. As long as you don't get in a hurry they work well.

I pump two PCP rifles with mine and it just keeps working well.


----------

